# MAC Dupe for NARS Lovejoy?? WOC



## MyKindOFMakeup (Jul 23, 2008)

hi everyone!!!
IM REALLY LOVIN NARS TAJ MAHAL AND LOVEJOY BUT NOT THEIR PRICE TAGS N THE FACT THEY CANNOT FIT IN PALETTES ( IM WEIRD LIKE THT) NEWHOO... WHAT ARE SOME GOOD DUPES FROM MACS LINE OF BLUSHES....N IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER RECOMMENDATIONS FOR BLUSHES FOR WOC SPECIFICALLY NW50 N DARKER??

THANKS!!


----------



## na_pink (Jul 23, 2008)

well now that I bought Jordana blushes I can safely say they are highly pigmented and I love each and every one that I bought. I dont know if there is a dupe for Lovejoy seeing as I dont know what it looks like on WOC


----------



## MyKindOFMakeup (Jul 23, 2008)

ohh kay??? what color is the jordana blush in?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 24, 2008)

You could try the new Mineralized Blush in Love Joy.  I think they are really similar.  But that wouldn't fit in your palette either... but it is $4 cheaper.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 24, 2008)

i would need to see swatches of the lovejoy first and then compare them to my swatches


----------



## braidey (Jul 24, 2008)

You might want to try some of MAC's pro blushes.  I have a really bright orange one called Devil and really bright pink one called Deep pink.  They look fabulous on me NW45


----------



## MyKindOFMakeup (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_You might want to try some of MAC's pro blushes. I have a really bright orange one called Devil and really bright pink one called Deep pink. They look fabulous on me NW45_

 

thankss!! im going to the pro store this weekend so thanks for the helpful hint!! i figured the pro line would have more!!


----------



## seymone25 (Jul 24, 2008)

Girl I tell u.. We miss be twins because we think alike.. I love love love Devil blush now I have a new one on my list deep pink. Maybe because we are of the same coloring.. LOL. What do u think about red flame??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_You might want to try some of MAC's pro blushes.  I have a really bright orange one called Devil and really bright pink one called Deep pink.  They look fabulous on me NW45_


----------



## braidey (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't know about red flame but I have heard great things about True Red.  Bright Coral is another pretty color that flatter WOC 
NW45/47


----------



## SMMY (Jul 25, 2008)

Flirt's Caramel Belle (Kohl's carries this line) is supposed to be a great dupe for Lovejoy and the cost is $12. The pigmentation is very good, in fact better than most MAC blushes. I don't know about depotting these though.

Link


----------



## summer6310 (Jul 25, 2008)

MAC Beauty Powder Blush EVERSUN=NARS Love Joy!!! 


It's almost 100% identical IMO


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_MAC Beauty Powder Blush EVERSUN=NARS Love Joy!!! 


It's almost 100% identical IMO_

 
Eh?  Lovejoy is much more pigmented and shimmery, and though it's not a bronzer, has a much more bronze/terracotta tone to it than Eversun.  On me, an NC42, Eversun looks softer and more peachy than Lovejoy.

I would say MAC's Margin or even Sunbasque could be close to Nars' Lovejoy.


----------



## mishameesh (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with the previous poster.  MAC Margin or Sunbasque fits the bill for me!


----------

